# Win 10 Auto Repair Loop - Avast?



## moz374 (Nov 23, 2016)

Hi, 

My HP laptop, model # g7-2240us has been stuck in an Automatic Repair loop since trying install the Win 10 anniversary update a couple weeks ago.

I'd previously updated from the original Win 8 to Windows 10, and it had been working fine before this last update.

It only boots into Automatic Repair, but none of the provided fixes there (startup repair, etc) have worked. I haven't tried a reset yet.

I'm able to get to command prompt, but not boot into safe mode. I'm pretty sure this is a driver issue based on reading through a lot of forums! 

More details, I've already unsuccessfully tried:
sfc /scannow 
chkdsk - everything fine
system restore - no restore points found
last known good config 
go back to previous build - none found
disabled early launch anti-malware
disabled secure boot in BIOS
tried fixing the bootrec 
tried using Regback to copy registy files using this tutorial - failed (Startup Repair Infinite Loop Recovery - Windows 7 Help Forums)

I've looked at the log file - Windows\System32\LogFiles\Srt
SrtTrail.txt - but while it says number of root causes=1, it doesn't identify any corrupted files and all tests complete successfully. It says "Startup Repair has tried several times but still cannot determine the cause of the problem."

So finally, I tried disabling automatic repair through bcdedit to see what would happen. I feel like I'm finally getting somewhere, since now it boots to Recovery screen with the message "Your PC needs to be repaired" and the error message:

The operation system couldn't be loaded because a critical system driver is missing or contains errors.
file: \windows\system32\drivers\aswVmm.sys
error code: 0xc000007b

This seems to be an issue with an Avast driver? I've read through the threads below and it seems like the solution might be to try to nuke Avast through regedit, but I'm nervous about doing that without getting a second opinion! I've never used regedit before... 

Thanks for any help...!!


http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f338/automatic-repair-loop-win-10-a-1109018.html

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...air-this-computer-automatically-768938-5.html


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Have you tried a System Restore to a date before the Anniversary Edition? Have you tried deleting the Update leading to the installation of the Anniversary Edition?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Download the Avast Clear Uninstall Tool https://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility _Save_ it to a USB Flash Drive with nothing else on it. Put it into the troubled computer. 
Get to the _Command Prompt _and type the drive letter of the flash drive (ie) *E:* and press enter If you are not sure of the drive letter start with drive letter *E:* and press enter Then F: etc typing* DIR* at the prompt and press enter, if it shows the avast clear tool you are in the right place. Now type *avastclear.exe *to start the uninstaller. 
Try to boot into Normal Mode or Safe Mode.


----------



## moz374 (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for the help! 



Corday said:


> Have you tried a System Restore to a date before the Anniversary Edition? Have you tried deleting the Update leading to the installation of the Anniversary Edition?


Unfortunately the system restore box says there aren't any restore points found. I really should have created a restore point after the first Win 10 install worked.

How would I go about deleting the update from the Recovery environment? 



spunk.funk said:


> Download the Avast Clear Uninstall Tool https://www.avast.com/uninstall-utility _Save_ it to a USB Flash Drive with nothing else on it. Put it into the troubled computer.
> Get to the _Command Prompt _and type the drive letter of the flash drive (ie) *E:* and press enter If you are not sure of the drive letter start with drive letter *E:* and press enter Then F: etc typing* DIR* at the prompt and press enter, if it shows the avast clear tool you are in the right place. Now type *avastclear.exe *to start the uninstaller.
> Try to boot into Normal Mode or Safe Mode.


This returned the message "the subsystem needed to support the image type is not present."


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

moz374 said:


> Thanks for the help!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm searching my memory and I'm not sure it works with Windows 10, but the key word is bcdedit. Hopefully someone can chime in with the exact command although I seem to think it was a two step process. If it gets you into Safe Mode, delete the last update.


----------

